# Bradley Pre-mixed Cures ??



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anybody used any of these different premixed cures ?  It doesn't have a list of the ingredients so I was kinda curious as to whats in them

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...l=SBC;BRCatalogCustomerQuestions;cat104557680


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Has anybody used any of these different premixed cures ? It doesn't have a list of the ingredients so I was kinda curious as to whats in them
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...l=SBC;BRCatalogCustomerQuestions;cat104557680


They are decent cures. Have used all of them. Just threw my last empty canister away so cant tell you the ingredient list.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't used them, but I do know that they were formulated by Warren Anderson, who has a very good reputation.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't seen or used any of them.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2011)

I contacted Cabelas via email to ask about ingredients and this was the reply


Hello Keith and thank you for contacting Cabela's.

This is in regards to your Ask and Answer question on the Cabela's Meat and Fish Cures. The ingredients for the different cures are as follows;

The maple cure - salt, maple sugar, sugar, sodium nitrite (.84%) with less then 1% glycerine added to prevent caking.

The fish cure - Salt, Sugar, Maple Sugar, and less Than 2% Propylene Glycol added to prevent caking.

The speed cure - Salt, Sodium Nitrite (6.25%), Red #3, and less then 1% Glycerine added to prevent caking.

The sweeter than sweet cure - Salt, Sugar, (Cane, Brown, and Maple Sugar), Sodium Nitrite (.84%) and less than 2% Propylene Glycol added to prevent caking.

The waterfowl cure - Salt, Sugar, Brown Sugar, Sodium Nitrite (1.5%), Maple Syrup, Carmel Color, Less than 2% Glycerine added to prevent caking.


----------

